
Advice on marketing hyper-local b2b startup - Apane
Hey, we&#x27;re launching an office catering startup in Toronto, ON. To refrain from being self promotional I won&#x27;t share its name or URL but rather, I&#x27;d like to share a general idea of what we&#x27;re doing and get some collective wisdom from you.<p>The idea is partnering with local restaurants and catering companies to be the &quot;Uber for Office meals&quot;. What does this mean? It means that we can do volume orders, e.g. orders with a minimum required order amount of $150, and a minimum required notice time of 24 hours.<p>With over 15 restaurants &#x2F; catering companies signed up with accounts (listings) with great offerings. I&#x27;d like to gauge the best way to market this and sell it. Given that it&#x27;s a &quot;hyper-local&quot; marketplace of restaurants and catering companies offering &quot;platters&quot; essentially, what&#x27;s the best way to get people using it and trying it out?<p>And then to provide more general advice, the take-away here can be applied to almost any hyper-local, b2b focused startup.<p>Thanks! Looking forward to engaging with you.
======
sharemywin
samples.

